# Hip scores and Labradors



## Noah (Sep 23, 2010)

Hello. I wonder if any Labrador owners have views on hip scores for a Labrador puppy we would like to buy as a family pet. 

We have researched as well as we can and are interested in a puppy which is from a working mother and father. The father is a Gamekeepers dog and the mother still takes part in shoots. The owners live in a rural (nice-not cheap) area and the woman we spoke to is a childminder/nanny working from home, hence the dogs/puppies are around children, both their own and other peoples. 

The owners have answered all our questions on temperament, worming, vaccinations etc, however they do not have hip scores for the parents, only for the grandparents. 

As we would like our dog to be a well exercised family pet (once it is old enough) and neutered, as we have no intention of using the dog for breeding, how important is the hip score? If the dog looks well and the grandparents hip scores are ok should I worry at all? And how do I know I am looking at the correct hip score for its grandparent? How does anyone know in fact. 

Your views would be gratefully received. Thank you


----------



## Afinmore (May 22, 2008)

The hip score is hugely important, and I would strongly advise you not to buy a puppy from unscored parents. No matter what you plan to do with your dog, whether competition, showing or being 'just a pet', this live being will be with you for up to 15 years and as such, you should make the best effort possible to start with a healthy puppy from healthy parents. Not all dogs with bad hips limp; many have enough muscle to hide any problems for the first few years, which is why ALL breeding stock should be scored!

The current breed average is 15, and both parents should preferably have total scores below that. For more information on what the certificates should look like have a look at Labrador Health


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> Hello. I wonder if any Labrador owners have views on hip scores for a Labrador puppy we would like to buy as a family pet.
> 
> We have researched as well as we can and are interested in a puppy which is from a working mother and father. The father is a Gamekeepers dog and the mother still takes part in shoots. The owners live in a rural (nice-not cheap) area and the woman we spoke to is a childminder/nanny working from home, hence the dogs/puppies are around children, both their own and other peoples.
> 
> ...


Walk away. They may well be lovely dogs, but no one should be breeding without doing health tests and there are plenty of labradors being bred after having health tests done so you will find one. Hip displasia is a multi factoral genetically inherited problem, which means a number of genes need to come together and it can skip generations so the grandparents scoring is not an indication. Dogs can have HD and be perfectly sound, which is why it is so important to have the xrays (the only way it can be diagnosed) before breeding.

Make sure both parents are hip scored, elbow scored and eye tested as a minimum. The breed average score for labradors is 15 so they should be below this (the sum of the two hips together - ie 6/5 score would be 11) and elbows should be 0/0.

Swarthy has a good website which explains health tests, including hip scoring.

Welcome to Labrador HealthWelcome to Labrador Health


----------



## miti999 (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't want to frighten you but I have to agree with all the above. Someone I know bought a labrador puppy from unscored parents. Poor thing had terrible hip and elbow displasia. 

He had both hips replaced. Then when he needed further operations for his elbows the owner decided she couldn't put him through any more. So he was pts at 18 months of age.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

miti999 said:


> I don't want to frighten you but I have to agree with all the above. Someone I know bought a labrador puppy from unscored parents. Poor thing had terrible hip and elbow displasia.
> 
> He had both hips replaced. Then when he needed further operations for his elbows the owner decided she couldn't put him through any more. So he was pts at 18 months of age.


OMG that's awful!!!

Just had Flynns first hip replacement at the age of 2 1/2, the other will be early next year and after having two done would have thought the elbow would be so much easier than what the dog had already gone through - and so young to be pts. 

Definitely agree with hip scored parents because although my boy is sailing through his op it's not something any owner would choose to see their lovely dog go through.
You've come to the best place for advice and don't let your heart rule your head when deciding on a pup - good luck!


----------



## Noah (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you everyone who replied. We are still considering our options and are looking at another local breeder (Kennel Club accredited) who have a number of breeding dogs (10 female/3 male). They provide hip scores, full family histories, etc as well as providing cage, bedding, bowl, lead. collar and food to provide the dog with the best start in life.

We now think that through our own web research and your replies we will move towards an official breeder (without wanting to demean the other options) and are looking at viewing puppies from parents with a 2:2 (dog) and 3:4 (bitch) hip scores.

They have both black and chocolate colours in the same litter at £550-600. *Would anyone have views on differences between black and chocolate*. At the end of the day a healthy happy family pet is the most important consideration for us.

Again, many thanks for the replies.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

Noah said:


> Thank you everyone who replied. We are still considering our options and are looking at another local breeder (Kennel Club accredited) who have a number of breeding dogs (10 female/3 male). They provide hip scores, full family histories, etc as well as providing cage, bedding, bowl, lead. collar and food to provide the dog with the best start in life.
> 
> We now think that through our own web research and your replies we will move towards an official breeder (without wanting to demean the other options) and are looking at viewing puppies from parents with a 2:2 (dog) and 3:4 (bitch) hip scores.
> 
> ...


Those hip scores are good! and even!! re the black and the choc it is said that the black are easier to train!! (chocs can be a bit dense sometime say some!!!! ) sure there will be some lab owners along now to say I am talking cr*p!!! and I don't personally believe it!! but there's no smoke without fire!
DT

That said!!! the gun dog training who is training ME yep!! 'ME' at the moment, her dogs are chocolate and are fanbl**dytastic!


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Those hip scores are good! and even!! re the black and the choc it is said that the black are easier to train!! (chocs can be a bit dense sometime say some!!!! ) sure there will be some lab owners along now to say I am talking cr*p!!! and I don't personally believe it!! but there's no smoke without fire!
> DT
> 
> That said!!! the gun dog training who is training ME yep!! 'ME' at the moment, her dogs are chocolate and are fanbl**dytastic!


As I've posted on the other thread - the issue around chocolate labs fairly firmly lies at the feet of the Puppy Farmers who bred for colour and nout else 

DO NOT buy from unhealthtested parents - it really isn't worth the risk.

If you visit the Labrador Health website - you will see many stories from owners who were unconcerned about health testing, and ultimately, the dogs, owners and insurance companies have become the victims, and in some instances, the dogs, as illustrated above, have been PTS 

It's a good idea to have your tissues to hand before you visit 

Labrador Health: Your stories

Labrador Health brings you the story of Charlie, the Bionic Pup


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Scooter is from untested working lines. When we got him 8yrs ago my parents hadn't heard of scoring and nor had i. _Fortunately_ his hips and elbows seem ok but i would never risk buying a dog from untested lines in the future because you hear so many sad stories about dogs suffering as a result.

Breeze's parents scored 5:4 and 2:4 (the highest score in her pedigree is 12 in total) which in my eyes are very good. Your dog's parents are even better


----------



## Garys2201 (Apr 6, 2014)

Wouldn't let me post said to short so had to write this 0/3 3/4


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Garys2201 said:


> Wouldn't let me post said to short so had to write this 0/3 3/4


mmmm - not sure why you're posting on this thread - it's over three years old - can only assume you were searching for hip scores and Labradors and posted on this one by mistake!


----------

